# vex for open water



## fish-wisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

just purchased a velilar fl-12 for ice fishing. I want to extend it's use to include open water. Someone suggested that I attach the transducer to a pole and hang it over the side of the boat, a couple cable ties and a broomstick and I'm there. However, vexilar is advertising the aluma ducer which mounts to the floor of your boat. Has anyone tried the aluma ducer and what is your take on it.
thanx in advance,
david


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

don't know about the alumaducer. I use the high speed transducer that vexilar makes. I use my vexilar all year 'round. I like being able to read depth at 50mph.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Rustyhook, tell us a little more about using the vex year round..how does it work in the summer for perching or anchored bottom fishing? i've always heard the movement of the boat messed with the transducer and it did not work like ice fishing...


----------

